# Lake La Su An



## depressedlionsfan (Jul 10, 2007)

I find it kind of ridiculous that the Lake La Su An Wildlife Area is only open from the first Friday in May until the last Monday in July. I understand the ODNR trying to maintain the populations of large bluegill but to only allow people to fish on public land for only 52 days out of the year is crap. The bass fishing spots in NW Ohio are slim pickens. La Su An provides a place where people can take their kids and they won't get bored because they are going to catch fish. It seams to me that we should be able to get a petition together to force the State of Ohio to keep areas that belong to the people of the State of Ohio open so that we can use them at our convenience not just the four days a week in a three month span that the state designates.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

there is a reason that it is the best bluegill lake in the state. More big fish are caught there than any lake in the state. Its open on the 4 most likely days that people would go fishing and during the prime times of the year. What more do you want?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If it were open all year your kids would be bored fishing there because it would be fished out.


----------



## depressedlionsfan (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know about you Haters, but I still want to fish in August, September and October. Many of us catch and release. There is no reason why they just can't make it catch and release for those months and don't allow any live bait. I pay for a fishing license for the entire year and should be able to fish in waters that my fees and taxes pay for.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

"...that my fees and taxes pay for". So yur one of those guys. In reality your fees and taxes count towards $.01 of la su an costs. It is a great fishery for a reason. Leave it alone man. You don't have the same success most other places because they are over fished. La su an is protected so u and yur kids can continue to have success there for decades to come. It would be nice to keep it open longer, but that would only be nice short term. Making it C&R would be great for the extended months but people prove everyday that they cannot be trusted with honor system. Not to mention all the idiots that leave their garbage behind, ruining good holes, closing access to good holes and forcing tighter restrictions. Bottom line, I feel ya, but U got to let it go. The positive far exceeds the negative I'm this instance.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Exactly. I would love for them to open it up for ice fishing again but it would get messy and people would take advantage and keep more that allowed. I am glad that the dnr continues to keep an eye on the lakes when they are opened. I watched a guy try to hide additional fish in a cooler last summer. People just cant be trusted and opening it more would only hurt the fishing


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with letting it alone if your catching and releasing just for fun with family then you should be able to find tons of locations of smaller bluegills to make your kids happy, if you can't la su ann ain't gonna help ya. I never fished La Su Ann but from the reports I read and fish ohio gills caught there are plenty of places I believe that are better in ohio. (Lake Erie isn't just for walleye and perch). I believe La Su Ann is doing a great job at making it easy for people to locate huge gills, but they can be found all over if your willing to put in the time and fish spots that are hard to get too.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just got back from McComb res. There are clouds of 3 inch bluegill that kids would have a ball catching. If you go take about 1000 wax worms and don't plan on fishing yourself.


----------

